# Anyone Show dogs? (AKC conformation)



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking to meet other dog show geeks like myself. I namely do conformation, I also am a Licensed AKC Lure Coursing judge, but since an expensive divorce, I don't judge or enter as much anymore. I focus on my first love, conformation shows and breeding. I also work for a handler, which I highly recommend.


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Schlomo the rescue Sulcata
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis)
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2013)

I used to years ago. Cyan also shows now and is a handler. I think there are a few others too. I miss it and having puppies. Used to raise and show Chinese Shar-Pei before they were AKC and then a year or two into their AKC acceptance. Then, a divorce and a move to Chicago put an end to it. I did one dog in obedience, got his CD and that was it. I like conformation much more. The only thing I didn't like about it was the soap opera drama and all the politics, the rest was a ball.


----------



## AnnV (Jul 26, 2013)

I used to show. But haven't in years. I have 6 dogs and my one and only champion left, will be 15 in Sept. 
Started out in Afghans. Put a CD on my first pet. Bred a few Ch's. Also had some F. CH'S. Loved coursing.
Then had a couple of Whippets. Finished my male and a CD on my girl. But never bred any litters.
I now have mostly mini Poodles. The one champion, and others pointed. I love my Poo's, but hate all the hair, and hairspray needed to compete in this breed. I have mostly used handlers, but don't have the heart to send them off anymore. :-/
Bought a cute little Low Chen a few years back. But she has terrible allergies so she got spayed.
You have Basenji's, right?


Ann from CT


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 26, 2013)

I use to show a couple of breeds: Brussels Griffons, springers, Lhasa Apso, and Shih tzu. I did obedience work with the springers, Lhasa, and an Airedale. I loved obedience much more the conformation. When I was young and still in 4H and also doing fun matches, I had a brace obedience pair and that was a blast. I use to teach dog classes, too.


----------



## ascott (Jul 26, 2013)

Use to show English Bulldoggs....conformation (lol). I also handled a few Beagles for a couple folks---no where as fun as the Bulldoggs though....have not walked the ring for years though...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jul 27, 2013)

Yep, basenjis. Had them over 20 years. I handle all breeds, love the grooming, the drama (I stay out of drama, but I'm so entertained by it), and would go to more shows if I could afford to.




Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Schlomo the rescue Sulcata
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis)
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------



## HelenP (Sep 26, 2013)

I showed yrs ago,Scottish Deerhounds, got to crufts, that was it lol. I don't think he enjoyed it. I do think I may have a cross Basenji rescue though. Love the breed.

Sent from my IdeaTab S6000-F using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Sep 26, 2013)

Fabulous!!! Please post a pic, I'm pretty good at identifying mixed breed dogs.




Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## rayneygirl (Sep 26, 2013)

i grew up around shows and TONS of litters of puppies, my mother used to show rottweilers.


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm one of those "rescue the homeless" people. So though I do have one purebred shih Tzu here, most of my time is spent with the good old Heinz 57 mutts. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## HelenP (Sep 27, 2013)

This is Pnut, 3yrs old, he also does not bark proper is more a yodel at times, he just reminds me of a Basenji, he even has the wrinkles lol. These pics all I got on the phone, will post better when home .

Sent from my C5155 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Sep 27, 2013)

That is TOTALLY a Decker Rat Terrier!!!

Mr Decker used basenjis to help create this amazing little terrier.


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## HelenP (Sep 27, 2013)

I will have to look that one up! Thank you 

Sent from my C5155 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm not at all competitive, showed horses for a summer and LOATHED it. But, I've always wanted to try agility so I may do it with our new pup (whose name is ABC right now because we have soooo many possibilities!)
He will definitely get his CGC.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Sep 27, 2013)

I grew up in horses. Hunter-Jumpers and eventing. People were SNOBS!!

Love dog shows, after 17+ years, still having a blast, making friends all the time, and always something new to learn.


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## HelenP (Sep 28, 2013)

SenjiSandy said:


> That is TOTALLY a Decker Rat Terrier!!!
> 
> Mr Decker used basenjis to help create this amazing little terrier.
> 
> ...



Well I have to agree, they do look very much alike, so yes very much possible! I never new Rat Terriers got to his size, he is a little chunky right now,with the hot weather, it is now we get back into our hiking  He is 28lbs and 17inch to the shoulder.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Sep 28, 2013)

There are two varieties. One is more like Toy Fox Terriers, the other is more like a basenji with a docked tail. Deckers are so Basenji-like. I've been approached by several Decker breeders wanting to incorporate my Dual Champion (Field and Conformation) dogs into their breeding programs.


----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 28, 2013)

SenjiSandy said:


> I grew up in horses. Hunter-Jumpers and eventing. People were SNOBS!!
> 
> Love dog shows, after 17+ years, still having a blast, making friends all the time, and always something new to learn.
> 
> ...



That gives me hope! Maybe dog people will be more fun


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Sep 29, 2013)

You'll love it.


----------

